# NM Rail Runner Sundays



## abqdave (Aug 1, 2009)

Starting in September...7 day a week service. http://www.kob.com/article/stories/S1061032.shtml?cat=500


----------



## AlanB (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## DET63 (Aug 19, 2009)

Comments in response (one is a response to the other):



> _*Joe wrote:*_
> _Anybody who has been to Santa Fe's rail yard lately knows that the Rail Runner has done great things for Santa Fe._
> Like what, increasing the number of bench seats from 3 to 4? No water available, no place to pee, almost no shade. But then that's how it is at the ABq station too...


Amenities at commuter-rail stations may not be expected to be as fancy as those at stations used primarily or exclusively by LD trains, but they shouldn't be ignored. A restroom (preferably two) and a water fountain should be the minimum available.


----------



## birdy (Aug 19, 2009)

The Santa Fe facilities are fairly elaborate. Why in the world do they wait until after Labor day to offer Sunday service? It would have been a huge boost to the tourist market this summer.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know, many commuter stations have no bathrooms most of the time since the buildings are only opened in the early morning commuting hours.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Before getting all excited about this, look at the schedule. Two train per day in each direction on Sunday. One morning and one evening. For a half day trip to Santa Fe, useless. This looks almost like a, "see we tried it but it doen't get any ridership" ploy.

Saturday service is at 2 to 3 hour intervals.

The holdays are still listed as no service at all. The surprise to me is that this include the Friday after Thanksgiving as well. Nobody works this day any more?


----------



## DET63 (Aug 20, 2009)

Probably would have to pay the train crews overtime or something.


----------

